# Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies



## thommy96 (16. April 2012)

*Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hallo Leute,

da ja nur die Telekom und Vodafone Kunden das Update schon erhalten haben, bekommen es endlich auch die, die ohne Branding haben
Gerade habe ich mein Handy am PC angeschlossen und Kies gestartet und es gibt die neue Android Version
Also Leute, wenn ihr ein das Samsung Galaxy S2 habt ohne Branding, sofort anschließen und Kies starten 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Endlich, gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## thommy96 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Jo mach das  sag bescheid ob problemlos lief


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Dann sollte ich das doch heut gleich mal testen, hatte wer probleme mit Kies. Bei mir zickt das gerne mal rum

mfg


----------



## robbe (16. April 2012)

Wahnsinn, hab schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Ist das auch fürs GT-9100G verfügbar?


----------



## pcqmaster (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hat schon jemand das Update erfolgreich durchgeführt?


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ist das auch fürs GT-9100G verfügbar?


 Nein, noch nicht, aber soll noch im April dafür erscheinen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



pcqmaster schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Update erfolgreich durchgeführt?


 

Bei mir leif es diesmal ohne Probleme über Kies, einfach dran hängen der Rest geht dann automatisch

mfg


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2012)

Update! No Problemo...


----------



## Clawhammer (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



eVoX schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht, aber soll noch im April dafür erscheinen.


 
Ich fühle mich jetzt diskrminiert seitens Samsung. Nja, egal ich habe eh ne Custom ROM drauf, da geht das Update eh nicht.


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Dankr für die News. Probier ich gleich aus wenn ich zu Hause bin. 

Grüße


----------



## marko597710 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

weiß einer wann das updata vür mein base handy kommt da es nicht da ist i9100xxki4


----------



## robbe (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Da wirst du warten müssen, bis e-plus das Update freigibt.


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



marko597710 schrieb:


> weiß einer wann das updata vür mein base handy kommt da es nicht da ist i9100xxki4


 
Genau nicht, aber wohl diese Woche, vielleicht schon morgen.


Zum Update: Das Youtube Widget ist mal voll Mist, das Größenverhältnis geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## nyso (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Habs dank Vodafone schon seit ein paar Tagen und habe meinen Spaß damit^^ Allerdings nicht 4.0, sondern 4.0.3.

Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, könnt ihr euch schon drauf freuen^^


----------



## marko597710 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

weiß einer ob es info gibt vür das lg-920 3d handy wann es andriod 4.0 geben soll da mann keine info findet richtig


----------



## robbe (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Das ist doch das Optimus 3D? Dürfte das Update im 3. Quartal bekommen.


----------



## Luni-Tune (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



nyso schrieb:


> Habs dank Vodafone schon seit ein paar Tagen und habe meinen Spaß damit^^ Allerdings nicht 4.0, sondern 4.0.3.
> 
> Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, könnt ihr euch schon drauf freuen^^


 
Es handelt sich natürlich bei allen um ICS 4.0.3, wobei die DBT Version sogar etwas aktueller ist als die von Telekom und Vodafone.


----------



## Special_Flo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Gute Custom Rom mit android 4.0? oder 4.0.3? fürs Samsung Galaxy s2?

mfg Flo


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

@ TE

Bitte die News gemäß den Regeln überarbeiten.  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## addicTix (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Tzz wenn Samsung mein SGS1 nicht mit dem 4.0 Update versorgt, muss ich es halt mit nem custom rom flashen... mir auch wayne... Sie meinen ja das Handy wäre zu langsam für 4.0... wer es glaubt ;D


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

sgs1 erhält ein 2.3.6 Update mit 4.0 features. 

MfG


----------



## Zergoras (16. April 2012)

Nachher mal updaten. Hab gehört, dass der Akku nicht mehr lange halten soll. :/


----------



## je86 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

hmpf super... bei mir erscheint keine Benachrichtigung, dass es eine neue Firmware gibt... 

derzeit 2.3.6. Handy ist zwar aus Base Vertrag, jedoch ohne ein Branding auf der Hülle?!


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Nachher mal updaten. Hab gehört, dass der Akku nicht mehr lange halten soll. :/


 

Ich habs seit heute früh drauf und der Akku ist erst um 4% runter und liegt noch bei 90%. Ich sehe da bis jetzt kein Problem und hoffe mal das es auch so bleibt

mfg


----------



## Sammla (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Sehr schön  Danke für die Info! 

Wird jetzt sofort runtergeladen..


----------



## PAN1X (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



je86 schrieb:


> hmpf super... bei mir erscheint keine Benachrichtigung, dass es eine neue Firmware gibt...


Bei mir das gleiche... Oh man


----------



## Locuza (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Nachher mal updaten. Hab gehört, dass der Akku nicht mehr lange halten soll. :/


 Samsung Galaxy S2: Android-4.0-Update ist da - News - CHIP Handy Welt

Da gibt es scheinbar noch ein paar Bugs.


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Das was Chip schrieb, kann ich i.M. nicht bestätigen. Handy ist weder warm (sogar sehr kühl) noch leert sich der Akku rapide. Bis jetzt top.


----------



## addicTix (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hab jetzt Custom Rom 4.0.4 auf mein SGS1 geflasht  Läuft super smooth und bis jetzt keine Abstürze ;D Hab aber nich gewartet bis ein Akku auf 100% war, kann mir jemand nen Akku kalibrator aus dem Google Play-store empfehlen ?


----------



## Fate T.H (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



DaStash schrieb:


> sgs1 erhält ein 2.3.6 Update mit 4.0 features.
> 
> MfG


 
Oder man nimmt gleich ein richtiges ICS 4.0.4 für das SGS z.B. CM9 



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Gute Custom Rom mit android 4.0? oder 4.0.3? fürs Samsung Galaxy s2?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Das CM9 läuft mittlerweile ziemlich schnell und stabil auch wenn es nur Nightly-Builds sind


----------



## evosociety (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Ich benutzt 4.0.3 schon etwa 3 Monate auf dem SGS2, ich finde die Akkulaufzeit hat sich verbessert. 5 Tage bei gelegentlicher Nutzung und ein Wochenende bei exzessiver Nutzung. Kann aber wirklich gerne mal heiß werden.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



evosociety schrieb:


> Ich benutzt 4.0.3 schon etwa 3 Monate auf dem SGS2, ich finde die Akkulaufzeit hat sich verbessert. 5 Tage bei gelegentlicher Nutzung und ein Wochenende bei exzessiver Nutzung. Kann aber wirklich gerne mal heiß werden.


 
Benutzt du den Standardakku? Ich schaffe bei gelegentlicher Nutzung vielleicht gerade so 2 Tage, Apps sind nahezu keine installiert!  Gut, mein Akku ist schon bald 1 Jahr in Betrieb aber... Ich hoffe, dass ICS mir auch so tolle Laufzeiten ermöglicht, das Update läuft gerade


----------



## baehrle79 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Super Info, werden die Daten gelöscht Bilder und Co???


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



baehrle79 schrieb:


> Super Info, werden die Daten gelöscht Bilder und Co???


 
Solange bei der Aktualisierung nichts schief läuft, sollte eigentlich alles erhalten bleiben!


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

Genau weiß ich das jetzt zwar nicht, nach dem Update habe ich aber Daten wiederhergestellt, ich empfehle dir per Kies alles zu sichern.


----------



## Locuza (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



eVoX schrieb:


> Das was Chip schrieb, kann ich i.M. nicht bestätigen. Handy ist weder warm (sogar sehr kühl) noch leert sich der Akku rapide. Bis jetzt top.


 Wie Chip ja selber schon angibt, geht man eher von Prozessen aus die nicht immer vorkommen und nur im Ausnahmefall zu einem rapiden Energieverlust führen können. 

Aber je mehr positives Feedback, desto besser


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

@baehrle79: So wie es aussieht habe ich mich geirrt, rate dringend zu einem Backup, sagt zumindest Kies!

EDIT: Kies scheint zu irren...


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

Wie soll sich Kies irren. Du musst ja keins machen, es steht dir frei, falls es aber schief gehen sollte, ist alles weg.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



eVoX schrieb:


> Wie soll sich Kies irren. Du musst ja keins machen, es steht dir frei, falls es aber schief gehen sollte, ist alles weg.



Das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr... 
Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem, dass man sich nicht mehr mit dem Wlan verbinden kann? Einstellungen für eine statische IP werden nicht übernommen. 
Versuche gerade auch über Google etwas mehr herauszufinden!


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

Nach dem Up hatte ich auch keine Verbindung mehr. Musste unter Wlan-Einstellung neu verbinden, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2012)

Bei mir hats jetzt in nem halben Tag den Akku leergesaugt. Normal hält der 1,5 Tage. Was isn das für eine Kaxxe? Optisch hat sich auch so gut wie nix verändert. Voll das Rotzupdate! Kann man sich echt schenken. Beim Kumpel mit dem Nexus sieht ICS wenigstens echt nice aus, aufm G II einfach nur der gleiche Rotz wie die ganze Zeit. Und wie gesagt, der Akkuverbrauch scheint echt abartig. Ich nehm morgen lieber ma das Ladekabel mit auf Arbeit.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Danke, aber ich habs jetzt rausbekommen! Für alle die eine statische IP haben: Auch wenn die "24" bei Präfixlänge schon vorgegeben zu sein scheint, man muss sie trotzdem nochmal eingeben!


----------



## Rk_61 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass es scheinbar normal ist, dass der Akku am Anfang recht schnell leer geht aber es normalisiert sich, so gut ich das jetzt mitgekriegt habe, wieder . Ich finde es jetzt viel besser, die Oberfläche ist zwar nicht so sehr davon betroffen aber die Apps sehen so viel besser aus und mir kommt auch alles viel flüssiger rüber .


----------



## Kelth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

---- Doppelpost, bitte löschen  ----


----------



## Kelth (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Also ich kann bisher nur positives berichten.
Das Update hat bei mir reibungslos funktioniert, keine Probleme mit W-Lan, datenverlust, etc.
Vom Gefühl her würd ich sogar sagen, das bei mir der Akku bis jetzt  länger hält, kann ich aber erst in 2-3 Tagen endgültig beurteilen.



Rk_61 schrieb:


> mir kommt auch alles viel flüssiger rüber .


Geht mir genauso, fühlt sich irgendwie noch "geschmeidiger" an. ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Warum hab ich jetzt eigentlich alle FB Freunde unter Kontakte stehen, das hab ich jetzt zum ersten mal gesehen. Ist das jetzt erst durch das Update dazu gekommen?

mfg


----------



## GioInter (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Warum hab ich jetzt eigentlich alle FB Freunde unter Kontakte stehen, das hab ich jetzt zum ersten mal gesehen. Ist das jetzt erst durch das Update dazu gekommen?
> 
> mfg


 
Einfach bei Kontakte die Optionen ,,Taste,,  dann Optionen, dann Anzeigeeinstellungen und den Hacken bei Facebook weg machen

mfg


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir hats jetzt in nem halben Tag den Akku leergesaugt. Normal hält der 1,5 Tage. Was isn das für eine Kaxxe? Optisch hat sich auch so gut wie nix verändert. Voll das Rotzupdate! Kann man sich echt schenken. Beim Kumpel mit dem Nexus sieht ICS wenigstens echt nice aus, aufm G II einfach nur der gleiche Rotz wie die ganze Zeit. Und wie gesagt, der Akkuverbrauch scheint echt abartig. Ich nehm morgen lieber ma das Ladekabel mit auf Arbeit.


Das hat irgendwas damit zu tun, dass die Akkuprotokolle resettet werden, was dazu führt das diese erst wieder erstellt werden, was in den ersten 1-2 Ladezyklen zu kürzen Akkulaufzeiten führt. War beim 2.3.6 Update bei mir auch nach dem zweiten Mal aufladen hielt dann mein Akku zwischen 3-5 Tage, jeh nach Nutzung.  

MfG


----------



## eVoX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

3-5 Tage, was macht ihr denn damit? Gar nichst?


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Naja,. Ca. einmal in der Stunde E-Mails checken/ schreiben, im Internet surfen. Gelegentlich mal ein Spielchen und ab und zu mal navi. Ich muss dazu sagen ich schalte GPS, Wlan und UMTS bei Nicht-Beadarf aus. Besonders UMTS ausschalten bringt viel Laufzeit. 

p.s.: Im Moment timeouted mein update andauernd. Anscheinend sind die server überlasted.

MfG


----------



## GioInter (16. April 2012)

Also ich schalte auch W-lan sowie UMTS bei nicht benutzung aus. Trotzdem muss mein Handy jeden Abend an die Steckdose


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Klassischer Massivnutzer würde ich sagen. 

p.s.: Update lief nun endlich durch. 

MfG


----------



## GioInter (16. April 2012)

Kommt auf die Benutzung an manchmal schaffe ich auch 2 Tage seit gestern Abend bis jetzt hab ich noch 65%.

Das Android 4.0 ist eigentlich ganz okay das einzige was mich stört ist die fehlende Batterieanzeige an der Leiste und die Gesichtserkennung kriegt man ganz leicht auch mit einem Foto auf. Aber sonst fühlt sich das Handy geschmeidiger an. 

Edit: was ich auch noch gut finde ist die Anzeige für das Mobile Datenvolumen


----------



## nyso (16. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Dann will ich zur Akkuproblematik auch mal ein Feedback hinterlassen. Hab es ja dank Vodafone schon seit ein paar Tagen. Am ersten Tag nach dem Update dachte ich, ach du *******. Der Akku war ratzfatz leer.

Aber inzwischen hat es sich normalisiert, er hält jetzt sogar länger. Muss aber trotzdem jeden Abend an die Steckdose, trotz Energiesparapp, und manuellem Energiesparen
Bisher war der Akku abends meist bei 10-20%, jetzt ist er grad bei 45%, also doppelt so viel wie sonst


----------



## Haxti (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja,. Ca. einmal in der Stunde E-Mails checken/ schreiben, im Internet surfen. Gelegentlich mal ein Spielchen und ab und zu mal navi. Ich muss dazu sagen ich schalte GPS, Wlan und UMTS bei Nicht-Beadarf aus. Besonders UMTS ausschalten bringt viel Laufzeit.
> 
> p.s.: Im Moment timeouted mein update andauernd. Anscheinend sind die server überlasted.
> 
> MfG


 
Das mit UMTS ausschalten halte ich für unsinn. Normal ist UMTS im Standby sparsamer als GSM. Schau dir die Zeiten im Vergleich mal an. Aber ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass du über 2 Tage nennenswert rauskommst. Ich hab das Ding zwischendurch auch mal geschohnt und alles optimiert, aber deutlich mehr als 24 Stunden sind nicht möglich (außer im Offlinemodus vielleicht).

Ich muss sagen, dass mit ICS das ganze in der Bedienung deutlich flüssiger ist. Trotzdem könnte ich Samsung aufhängen, für ihren blöden TWlauncher. In 2.x ist das ja vielleicht noch cool, aber ICS verstörts ihrgendwie einfach nur.

Bzgl Batterieanzeige: Batterycircle ist eine super Sache! Zieht keinen Akku, weils die systembroadcasts abfängt, also nur in regelmäßigen Intervallen aktualisiert wird!


----------



## Kasjopaja (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Konnte gestern das Update erst via Keys ausführen. Hab die Vodafone Variante. Per Handy meinte es immer es sei kein Update verfügbar.
Zu der Akkulaufzeit. Wenn ich das Handy in der Tasche habe und hier und da kurz ins Facebook app gucke haltet das ding auch mit mp3 player Nutzung gute 2 tage ohne Probleme. Das geht schon. Wer allerdings relativ oft ins inet schaut und mehrere Telefonate führt, der darf das ding am Abend wieder dranhängen.


----------



## MaJu1337 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Ich habe es nun auch und bin sehr froh dass ich das habe, das 2.3.6er Update war ja eh nur ein einziger Bug


Jetzt erst mal schön das neue OS genießen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Haxti schrieb:


> Das mit UMTS ausschalten halte ich für unsinn. Normal ist UMTS im Standby sparsamer als GSM. Schau dir die Zeiten im Vergleich mal an. Aber ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass du über 2 Tage nennenswert rauskommst. Ich hab das Ding zwischendurch auch mal geschohnt und alles optimiert, aber deutlich mehr als 24 Stunden sind nicht möglich (außer im Offlinemodus vielleicht).


 Glaub was du willst, ich bin Dir keine Rechenschaft schuldig.  Fakt ist jedoch, wenn man UMTS ausschaltet, bei Nichtbedarf, spart man deutlich an Akkulaufzeit ein, genauso wie bei Wlan und Gps.. Wenn man das konsequent durchführt und mein beschriebenes Nutzerverhalten hat kann man, jedenfalls ist es bei mir so auf die genannte Akkulaufzeit kommen.


> Ich muss sagen, dass mit ICS das ganze in der Bedienung deutlich flüssiger ist. Trotzdem könnte ich Samsung aufhängen, für ihren blöden TWlauncher. In 2.x ist das ja vielleicht noch cool, aber ICS verstörts ihrgendwie einfach nur.


FInde ich nicht unbedingt. Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das das Design nicht an allen Stellen konsequent durchgesetzt wurde, denn es blitzt immer mal wieder das Stock-Design durch aber ich denke das wird mit den nächsten Updates dann weiter angepasst.

Ich bin jedenfalls vollstens zufriedem mit dem neuen Update und das obwohl 2.3.6 schon sehr gut gewesen ist. 

p.s.: Was ich gut fände wäre, wenn die Hersteller neben ihrem custom ROM´s auch offizielle Stock-Rom´s als Alternativnutzung anbieten würden. Das wäre dann mal ein echter Kundenvorteil.

MfG


----------



## Zergoras (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Weiß jemand, warum ICQ seit dem Update nicht mehr bei einer einkommenden Nachricht vibriert?
Habe das Handy nach dem Update neu aufgesetzt. Die Haken sind in den EInstellungen von ICQ gesetzt...


----------



## Sairez (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum ICQ seit dem Update nicht mehr bei einer einkommenden Nachricht vibriert?
> Habe das Handy nach dem Update neu aufgesetzt. Die Haken sind in den EInstellungen von ICQ gesetzt...


Bei mir meldet ICQ noch nicht einmal eingegange Nachrichten, erst wenn ich ICQ gestartet habe bzw. direkt anwähle aktualisiert sich das Programm. Push Mail scheint auch nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Na gut, hab das Firmware Update eben erst aufgespielt, heute Abend mal Feintuning betreiben.


----------



## Yanzco (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Auch fürs Note


----------



## eVoX (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Nein, hier geht es nur um das SGS 2.


----------



## Zergoras (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Sairez schrieb:


> Bei mir meldet ICQ noch nicht einmal eingegange Nachrichten, erst wenn ich ICQ gestartet habe bzw. direkt anwähle aktualisiert sich das Programm. Push Mail scheint auch nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Na gut, hab das Firmware Update eben erst aufgespielt, heute Abend mal Feintuning betreiben.


 
Wenn du rausgefunden hast, wie das funktioniert, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid. In den Einstellungen von Android selber habe ich auch nichts gefunden.Ich denke das liegt daran, dass man nicht mehr einstellen kann, dass im Lautlosmodus auch die Vibration angestellt ist.Das ging ja mit 2.3.6 noch.


----------



## eVoX (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Das G Modell hat heute wohl ein Hotfix für das 2.3.6 erhalten und kann per OTA gezogen werden.


----------



## Sairez (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wenn du rausgefunden hast, wie das funktioniert, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid. In den Einstellungen von Android selber habe ich auch nichts gefunden.Ich denke das liegt daran, dass man nicht mehr einstellen kann, dass im Lautlosmodus auch die Vibration angestellt ist.Das ging ja mit 2.3.6 noch.


 Tja, habe leider keinen Lösungsansatz, ICQ ist noch 2 mal abgestürzt, danach habe ich das Handy neu gestartet und seitdem geht alles, von Pushmail über Vibrationsalarm bei ICQ und diverse andere Programme.
Und wenn du ICQ nochmal deinstallierst und neu aufspielst? Neustart hast du auch schon probiert?


----------



## Zergoras (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Neustart werde ich gleich mal probieren, das wäre aber irgendwie zu einfach.


----------



## Sairez (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Neustart werde ich gleich mal probieren, das wäre aber irgendwie zu einfach.


Das wäre jetzt natürlich der Burner, nimmt man doch auch in der Wissenschaft an, dass der einfachste Weg meistens auch der Richtige ist.


----------



## Zergoras (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Geht leider nicht.


----------



## timohamburg (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hallo an alle
Ich habe mir gestern auch das Update via Kies installiert und muss sagen das ich echt sehr enttäuscht bin
Bei mir reagiert alles nur mit verzögerung von ca 1 sekunde auch beim normalen scrollen durch meine Nachrichten hagt alles 
ich muss jetzt viel fester auf das Display drücken damit die apps überhaupt starten
der Ram liegt schon kurz nach dem Starten bei 500MB Auslastung
Aber das schlimmst ist das ich z. B. bei Spielen extreme Ruckler haben , die vorher bei der 2.3.4 nicht waren
ich habe ein brandingfreies SGS2 und nach dem Firmware update auch alles auf werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt
hat hier noch jemand solche Probleme


----------



## addicTix (17. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*



timohamburg schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> Ich habe mir gestern auch das Update via Kies installiert und muss sagen das ich echt sehr enttäuscht bin
> Bei mir reagiert alles nur mit verzögerung von ca 1 sekunde auch beim normalen scrollen durch meine Nachrichten hagt alles
> ich muss jetzt viel fester auf das Display drücken damit die apps überhaupt starten
> ...



Wenn du auf deine Garantie nich so viel Wert legst, dann tu dir nen gefallen und lad dir Custom Rom's  Die meisten laufen super smooth ohne Ruckler usw. mit modifizierten Kernel und RGB Hack... Und falls du mal was falsch machst und dein Smartphone ein Boot-Loop hat dann einfach wieder in den Download-Mode und das alte ROM neu drauf-flashen... Wenn du dein SGS allerdings gebricked hast, dann siehst schlecht aus, da ja Garantie Futsch ist...

Ich z.B. benutze auf meinem SGS1 das custom Rom "Easy ICS v.6.1"... Da ich allerdings erfahrung mit dem ganzen geflashe hab ( ist ja auch nich allzu schwer ) mach ich mir keine Sorgen das ich mal was kaputt mache 


Aber wenn du das machst, dann auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## eVoX (18. April 2012)

Mittlerweile macht das Update doch Probleme. Beim Aktivieren des Wlans hat es Promleme eine Verbindung herzustellen, dass gilt auch für das Erwachen aus dem Offline-Modus. Neustart bringt auch nichts, nur komplett aus- und anmachen hilft.


----------



## cg2002 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hatte schon unter den News geschrieben, aber seh gerade das hier deutlich mehr aktiv sind die das Update nutzen ^^


 Auch ich hatte mir deutlich mehr von Android 4.0.3 erwartet - und die letzten Wochen fast täglich mein SGS2 an Kies angeschlossen in voller Hoffnung das das Update startet - jetzt ist es soweit und ich weiß nicht ob ich damit glücklich werde. Da mein SGS2 noch einige Macken hat wollte ich unbedingt das offizielle Update abwarten, da ich es evtl eh noch einschicken muss oder einige der Probleme durch ICS behoben werden.

 Probleme sind unter anderem:
 -ein langsamer und fehlerhafter Fokus bei der Kamera, der zu unscharfen Bildern und ruckelnden Videos führt (habe schon gelesen das es an einem Fehlerhaften Chip liegen kann)
 -es sehr oft vor kommt, fast täglich, das sich die Netzverbindung aufhängt. Es werden 2 oder 3 Balken angezeigt, es gehen aber keine Anrufe/SMS mehr raus oder rein und auch Internet geht nur über Wlan. Wird nur durch Neustart aufgehoben
 -Wlan wenn man es aus macht und direkt wieder anmacht sich nicht mehr aktivieren lässt und mit einer Fehlermeldung dokumentiert wird, auch hier hilft nur ein Neustart. War bisher nur 2 mal.

Ich denke nicht das die Probleme "normal" sind, wenn doch wird es halt eingeschickt.


 Für alle, die wie ich das Gefühl haben das die Performance gelitten hat und alles viel langsamer ist, probiert folgendes aus (auf eigene Gefahr):

 Einstellungen -> 2t letzte Punkt "Entwickler-Optionen" -> bei Benutzeroberfläche:

 -den Haken rein bei GPU-Rendering erzwingen (für 2D Modus)
 -Windows-Animationsgröße = Animation ist ausgeschaltet
 -Übergangs-Animationsgröße =  Animation ist ausgeschaltet

 Ich habe das Gefühl das es etwas schneller geworden ist, weniger Animationen (von denen man eh nicht viel erkennt) bedeutet auch mehr Akku/Leistung...


----------



## DaStash (18. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Mhh, grad mal ausprobiert, tritt bei mir nicht auf. Evtl. könnte man mal einen Werksreset/wipe machen, dann sollte i. d. R. alles vern. laufen.
Kann halt immer mal wieder vorkommen, dass irgendw. Apps Probl. verursachen, ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich bei mittlerweile weit über 600.000 Apps. 

MfG


----------



## timohamburg (18. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hallo
Habe gestern Android 4.0.3 auf mein brandingfreies Galaxy s2 geflasht mit kies
Vorher habe ich eine Datensicherung gemacht hatte die Version 2.3.4 drauf
Nach dem Update auf Android 4.0.3 habe ich alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und wollte jetzt mit Kies mein Backup wiederherstellen
Der Backup Vorgang läuft auch durch bis zum Ende nur dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das die Wiederherstellung fehlgeschlagen ist und überall sind rote Fehlerzeichen drauf
Habt Ihr auch solche probleme?
Jetzt sind alle meine Daten und Apps weg gibt es keine Möglichkeit das backup mehr auf Android 4.0 draufzuspielen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. April 2012)

Hat mir viel zu lange gedauert da hab ich es mir schon letzte monat drauf gemacht  

Naja wurd auch ma Zeit!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hi!

Gibts sowas auch für's Galaxy S scl i9003 ?


----------



## Emani (20. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Hallo Leute....also ich muss sagen hatt alles funktioniert bis jetzt. Keine Probleme, ausser das die apps durcheinander teilweise waren. Aber sonst läufts geschmeidiger was ich bis jetz feststellen konnte. Bin mal gespannt wie lange der Akku hält. Apss machen bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme. 

Hatte mir optisch zwar bisschen mehr davon versprochen, aber mal schauen ob leistung stabiler und besser läuft....also vbis jetzt keine ruckler....

Edit: habe keine Sicherung bzw. Wiederherstellung gemacht...und alles bestens


----------



## Ramrod (21. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

habs ca. 2 Stunden aufm S2 gehabt und da es ja mehr als entäuschend ist, mal schön den CyanogenMod9 NightlyBuild geflasht und muss sagen das erst hiermit ein wares WOW Erlebniss aufgetretten ist. Kann jedem S2 Besitzer daszu raten das auch zu machen.


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (21. April 2012)

Und wie mache ich das?


----------



## paxpl (22. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Gleich mal ausprobieren was da bei mir abgeht?! .... Hab 1&1 Branding drauf aber Vodafone Netzt wird genutzt! Mal schauen was Kies zu mir sagt ^^


----------



## Ramrod (22. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

Das Update auf ICS erfolgt über Kies, wenn Du den Mod meinst dann gibt es eine Anleitung auf der Mod Seite.


----------



## Sielenc (22. April 2012)

*AW: Android 4.0 jetzt auch für Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Branding per Kies*

@paxpl

Ich hab 1 & 1 Branding drauf und nutze das Vodafone Netz ! Ich hänge das Samsung Galaxy S2 einmal am Tag, seit ca. einer Woche an Kies ran, aber es gibt noch kein Update. Hat denn schon jemand mit dem gleichen Anbieter, das Update über Kies beziehen können ?

Gruß, Andy.


----------

